# Will cold air intake void warranty?



## CrazyGerman (Jun 9, 2007)

I am about to get me a AEM cold air intake. I'm just wondering if I void the warranty if I install it...


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

it will not void it. you will be fine unless your dealership is a prick


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

...or unless some part fails AND IT IS DIRECTLY ATTRIBUTABLE TO THE COLD AIR INTAKE...if not, you're Golden...
Bill


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

There is no substitute for talking to your dealer about this -- as the decision is completely in their hands. I've seen situations where dealers have been totally cool about CAIs -- others where dealers have taken one look under the hood and sent a note to GM completely voiding the customer's warranty. So talk to your local service manager and get their take.

As for the warranty not being affected unless the cause is directly related to the aftermarket part -- that's somewhat of a myth. Yes, that's the intent of the law. However, if the dealer says no -- what are you going to do about it? Call Pontiac? Good luck. At that point, about the only thing you can do is try the BBB (a joke) or take the dealer to small claims court. You have the time to waste on that?

I remember one guy who put a K&N filter in his brand new GTO. Loaded it up with so much oil that it coated the MAF sensor and threw some codes. The guy freaked out, pulled the K&N, put the factory paper filter back and went to the dealer and played dumb. The techs saw scratches on the air box from where the guy used a screwdriver to pry the top off -- and all the oil in the intake. They bounced his warranty as a result.

Anyway, talk to your dealer.


----------

